# Videos running upper Black River



## dhoganjr (Apr 12, 2015)

Here is my first attempt at videos, they were taken with my phone by myself while running and trying to hold it steady. These are on upper Black River above Clearwater Lake. Finally broke the 50 mph mark with 51.3. Ran 54.2 miles on 10.8 gallons for a little over 5 mpg mostly between 3500-4000 rpms, but ran several wot runs for about 3/4 mile or so. It is a hand full at wot in a river, only a few places to even attempt it. 
https://youtu.be/XIJsIVsBYcw
https://youtu.be/bONDLxWqhMY
https://youtu.be/5pwtZ4dWY-U


----------



## Djknyork (Apr 12, 2015)

Cool videos. Amazing fuel economy!


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 12, 2015)

Cool videos. Part of the video sounds like a ticked off eagles chasing you from the wind noise. lol Looked like the river had plenty of water in it. I went through Centerville Friday and it looked like it was still rolling pretty good. Yeah man 50's a handful on the river for sure but sure is fun. :mrgreen:


----------



## dhoganjr (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks. I guess maybe the angle I was holding the phone or something. 

It was at 4.2 on Saturday, pretty free running. A few normal rocky areas to avoid, but never touched bottom.


----------



## SPACECOWBOY (Apr 16, 2015)

Have you ever ran up from Clearwater lake?


----------



## dhoganjr (Apr 16, 2015)

SPACECOWBOY said:


> Have you ever ran up from Clearwater lake?



That was running up from Clearwater Lake. I put in at Bluff View, the Black River side of the lake and ran up to Black River Lodge which is right at Lesterville. 54.2 miles round trip.


----------

